# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Rigel A Natural

## MikeEdgerton

I'm not real familiar with Rigel resale values but if I hadn't just bought two mandolins I'd probably jump on this. NFI.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rigel-A-Natu...item4640505bdf

----------


## Bill Snyder

Why hasn't someone used the Buy It Now option on this?

----------


## jim simpson

I guess the first bid made the "buy it now" option go away. Do you remember what the b.i.n. price was?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The Buy It Now was $595.00.

----------


## jim simpson

Wow Mike!, that was a good buy! I wonder if it will exceed that amount? Depleted music fund so no interest from me.

----------


## Petrus

What is the approximate value of it?

----------


## mando.player

I've seen them go for $800-900. So that $595 BIN price was pretty good.  If I didn't have one sitting next to me, I'd be on this one...LOL.

----------


## Petrus

That's about what the Gold Clones go for. Are they of comparable quality?

----------


## fatt-dad

yes, I decided several years ago, I'd buy one at $700 bucks.

maybe. . . ($701.56?)

f-d

----------


## Ted Eschliman

The Gold Tone is not even close to the quality of the Rigel. These were great instruments for the money.

----------


## JEStanek

Wow. I can't believe that hasn't sold.

Jamie

----------


## delsbrother

Well, it will, just not for the BIN price. Whoever put that first bid in (instead of just buying it) was... not smart.

----------


## Petrus

Does the tailpiece look corroded or maybe it's just not polished well?

----------


## JEStanek

^^^Smudges, I think...  Even if you had to replace it, the price is still good.

Jamie

----------


## MikeEdgerton

You wouldn't have to replace it, a little Nevr-dull and it would be clean. Not even a 5 minute job.

I'm going to guess this will exceed the Buy It Now price.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

The biggest difference between the A natural and the A Deluxe was the hardware. The latter had gold plating on the tuners and tailpiece, the former was nickel which wouldn't have the cosmetic endurance. It was a way of cutting the cost. 

Rigel struggled to keep an "entry level" A-body mandolin under $1K in its heyday, but with inflation, it became cost ineffective to do so. That's why they weren't made the last several years in their prime. Both models were arguably some of the best "players'" instrument bang-for-buck ever made.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I should have just pulled the trigger on it when I saw it  :Smile:

----------

JEStanek

----------


## JEStanek

Could have saved us some aggravation.

Jamie

----------

MikeEdgerton

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Could have saved us some aggravation.
> 
> Jamie


I knew there was a reason I didn't buy it!  :Cool:

----------

JEStanek

----------


## JLeather

Ted, I thought the biggest difference between the A Natural and the A+ was that the Natural didn't come with a Rigel's signature piezo-electric pickup?

----------


## Petrus

> Well, it will, just not for the BIN price. Whoever put that first bid in (instead of just buying it) was... not smart.


Dog at the manger. (Or is it sour grapes?)   :Laughing:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It's less than $30.00 from the BIN price at this point.

----------


## Petrus

> Rigel struggled to keep an "entry level" A-body mandolin under $1K in its heyday, but with inflation, it became cost ineffective to do so. That's why they weren't made the last several years in their prime. Both models were arguably some of the best "players'" instrument bang-for-buck ever made.


Here's an A+ at Reverb for $1899 (NFI)  It doesn't say anything about electrical connections but it has a much nicer MOP inlay, tuners, and finish than the base line model.

https://reverb.com/item/1011701-rige...burst-mandolin

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Ted, I thought the biggest difference between the A Natural and the A+ was that the Natural didn't come with a Rigel's signature piezo-electric pickup?


Yes, that was another difference.

----------


## delsbrother

> Dog at the manger. (Or is it sour grapes?)


Neither; I thought it was stupid to risk such a lowball bid (thinking it would go for much higher on the open market). But I may be proven wrong if it sells below the BIN price. NFI

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

It just hit the BIN with 2 days still to go...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It has now hit the Buy it Now Price.

Oops, Eddie beat me to it.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

In more ways than one... so far....

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I'm pretty sure I got up earlier than you did today.  :Cool:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

It has been snatched from my grasp...

----------


## atbuckner21

Does anybody have any live videos of CT playing his Rigel?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Here's a vid of Gerry O'Conner playing a Rigel with Joe Bonamassa...

----------

atbuckner21

----------


## Petrus

Oh well.  (Final price was $730.)

----------


## houseworker

Final price $730 + shipping.  The seller at least will be grateful to the original bidder, who never increased their opening bid of $400.

----------


## Petrus

That is strange but I've had it happen on a few items I've sold.  I assume people just change their minds or lose interest.  (Sadly, I never sold anything higher than the BIN, because I always set that pretty high.)

----------


## MikeEdgerton

$135.00 beyond the original Buy It Now. Amazing.

----------


## houseworker

I suspect that it would have gone a bit higher if it hadn't been for the unsocial hour that the auction closed.

----------


## lenf12

> I suspect that it would have gone a bit higher if it hadn't been for the unsocial hour that the auction closed.


You don't sit in front of your computer in your pajamas at 4 AM to snipe in that last bid? No, me either.  :Wink: 

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Northwest Steve

A lot of people throw out a low bid and do not bid any higher. I am assuming a bargain hunter or someone looking to resell.

----------


## allenhopkins

Went for $730.

----------

houseworker

----------

